# Reasons why America is number one



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/best-youtube-videos.35674/


----------



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)

Thnx. I'll continue there.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 7, 2012)

Shit threads in GOTC brought to you by: lack of blogs.

...though EoF could absorb a few.


----------

